# Teresa Palmer - 'The Sorcerer’s Apprentice' (2010) Promoshoot - x30 MQ



## MetalFan (26 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Teresa


----------



## Steve-O (26 Nov. 2013)

Danke für Teresa!


----------



## Hehnii (26 Nov. 2013)

Schöne Haare.....sieht sehr wild aus mit der Mähne. :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2013)

Mannomann, wenn man nicht überall reinschaut, fast übersehen 

:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Mannomann, wenn man nicht überall reinschaut, fast übersehen



Ich dachte schon fast das du sie nicht mehr magst!


----------



## AnotherName (12 Dez. 2013)

love the shoot :thx:


----------



## Jodhi (6 Aug. 2016)

another gorgeous shoot  Thanks again


----------

